# Betonung und trennbare/untrennbare Verben



## optimistique

drei_lengua said:
			
		

> Czesc Mike,
> herunterladen ist das korrekte Wort.  Im diesem Fall wäre es "herunterzuladen" weil das wörtlich ist.
> 
> Beispiel:
> zu übersetzen - to translate (figurative use)
> überzusetzen - to transmit (literal use)
> 
> Drei



Wirklich? Besteht diese Regel echt? Ist das Verb nicht trennbar weil die Betonung auf das erste Teil fällt? her*unter*laden statt herunter*laden? 
*
Selber bin ich der Meinung dass 'herunterladen' soweiso figürlich ist. Man ladet doch nicht wirklich etwas herunter?


----------



## Vespasian

flame said:
			
		

> Mal ehrlich: haben das unsere Eltern nicht auch mit ihrer "älteren Generation" gemacht? Und hat es nicht immer sprachliche Elitenbildung in Europa gegeben - mit Latein (kirchlich, wissenschaftlich) und Französisch (diplomatisch, feudal) als sprachliche "hideaways" zum Beispiel?
> 
> Ich bin für einen lockeren, spielerischen Umgang mit der Sprache. Ich probiere ja auch mal Gerichte aus dem Wok, und nicht immer nur Wiener Schnitzel.
> 
> Für mich ist der Punkt, daß mit Sprache immer auch Emotionen transportiert werden (mehr als die Sprachinformation selbst), und da ist es - finde ich - durchaus zulässig, wenn man Anglizismen verwendet, um seine Information mit einer bestimmten Stimmung zu unterlegen.



Ich stimme dir absolut zu. Krampfhaft möglichst viele Anglizismen zu verwenden ist lächerlich, aber aus Sturheit auf sie zu verzichten ebenfalls. Wenn der Sinn eindeutig besser rübergebracht werden kann, soll man sie ruhig verwenden.


----------



## Jana337

optimistique said:
			
		

> Wirklich? Besteht diese Regel echt? Ist das Verb nicht trennbar weil die Betonung auf das erste Teil fällt? her*unter*laden statt herunter*laden?
> *


Tatsächlich (aber Vorsicht: die Betonung kann nicht auf den ganzen Teil fallen, sondern nur auf eine Silbe ). Viele Verben, die mit unter-, über-, durch- usw. beginnen, haben sowohl eine trennbare, als auch eine untrennbare Form. Die untrennbare ist nicht betont, die trennbare schon.

Mir wurde es so erklärt: Das -ge-, dass man für den Partizip benutzt, ist immer unbetont. Es würde nicht gut klingen, wenn man zwei unbetonte Präfixe nebeneinander hätte.

Dementsprechend hat man:
Ich habe ihn betontesüberunbetontesgebetontessetzt (einen Passagier mit einer Fähre)
und
Ich habe ihn unbetontesüberbetontessetzt (einen Text ins Deutsche)

Jana


----------



## optimistique

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Tatsächlich (aber Vorsicht: die Betonung kann nicht auf den ganzen Teil fallen, sondern nur auf eine Silbe ). Viele Verben, die mit unter-, über-, durch- usw. beginnen, haben sowohl eine trennbare, als auch eine untrennbare Form. Die untrennbare ist nicht betont, die trennbare schon.
> 
> Mir wurde es so erklärt: Das -ge-, dass man für den Partizip benutzt, ist immer unbetont. Es würde nicht gut klingen, wenn man zwei unbetonte Präfixe nebeneinander hätte.
> 
> Dementsprechend hat man:
> Ich habe ihn betontesüberunbetontesgebetontessetzt (einen Passagier mit einer Fähre)
> und
> Ich habe ihn unbetontesüberbetontessetzt (einen Text ins Deutsche)
> 
> Jana



Vielen Dank für deine Erklärung, aber eigentlich war das nicht ganz worauf ich zielte. Trennbare Verben hat man im Niederländischen nähmlich auch und es wirkt genauso wie im Deutschen. 

Trotzdem hast du eine interessante Bemerkung gemacht, über die zwei unbetonte Präfixe neben einander. Meinst du dass in das untrennbare "übersetzen" ursprunglich auch einen -ge- gehoere, aber dass es, weil es nicht klingt, weggelassen sei?
Für Deutscher und Niederländer ist das Phänomen der Partizipvormung (mit oder ohne ge-) so etwas selbstverständliches dass man da überhaupt nicht in unterrichtet wirt. Es geht von selbst gut. Ich habe das "über" dort (wenn untrennbar) immer wie z.B. 'ver-' oder 'be-' betrachtet. 

Hat das Englisch nicht auch je ein "ge-" gehat?


----------



## Jana337

optimistique said:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für deine Erklärung, aber eigentlich war das nicht ganz worauf ich zielte. Trennbare Verben hat man im Niederländischen nähmlich auch und es wirkt genauso wie im Deutschen.
> 
> Trotzdem hast du eine interessante Bemerkung gemacht, über die zwei unbetonte Präfixe neben einander. Meinst du dass in das untrennbare "übersetzen" ursprunglich auch einen -ge- gehoere, aber dass es, weil es nicht klingt, weggelassen sei?


Und worauf hast du denn gezielt? 
Ich glaube nicht, dass man sagen kann, das -ge- gehöre hin, aber man lasse es aus ästhetischen Gründen aus. Meines Erachtens hat es dort nichts zu suchen. Jens, Hilfe! 

Jana


----------



## optimistique

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Und worauf hast du denn gezielt?
> Ich glaube nicht, dass man sagen kann, das -ge- gehöre hin, aber man lasse es aus ästhetischen Gründen aus. Meines Erachtens hat es dort nichts zu suchen. Jens, Hilfe!
> 
> Jana



Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte, war dass meiner Meinung nach das figürlich- oder woertlichsein sein des Verbes da nicht wirklich etwas mit zu tun hat. Ich wollte aber nicht zu kritisch vorkomen, aber vielleicht bin ich jetzt ein wenig zu vorsichtig im Formulieren gewesen.


----------



## MrMagoo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Und worauf hast du denn gezielt?
> Ich glaube nicht, dass man sagen kann, das -ge- gehöre hin, aber man lasse es aus ästhetischen Gründen aus. Meines Erachtens hat es dort nichts zu suchen. Jens, Hilfe!
> 
> Jana


 
Hallo Jana,

Du liegst richtig, ob man die Vorsilbe "ge-" setzt oder nicht, hat zuersteinmal etwas mit der Betonung zu tun.

De Betonung fällt bei einfachen Verben auf die Stammsilbe; 
"ge-" als Vorsilbe eines Partizip2 ist _immer_ unbetont:

*le*ben - ge*lebt*
*sa*gen - ge*sagt*
*schwin*den - ge*schwun*den
*fal*len - ge*fal*len

Im Partizip steht also die unbetonte Vorsilbe "ge-" vor der betonten Stammsilbe des Verbs.

Beginnt ein Verb bereits mit einer _unbetonten_ Vorsilbe, dann ist diese normalerweise auch _untrennbar_.
In diesen Fällen fällt das "ge-" im Partizip2 aus, da zwei unbetonte Silben hintereinander die übliche Reihenfolge _betont-unbetont_ zu sehr beeinträchtigen würden:

be*zah*len - be*zahlt*
ver*sa*gen - ver*sagt*
ent*schwin*den - ent*schwun*den
zer*fal*len - zer*fal*len

Das gillt auch, wenn ein Verb die unbetonte Vorsilbe "ge-" bereits im Infinitiv hat:
ge*hö*ren - ge*hört*.


Beginnt ein Verb mit einer _betonten_ Vorsilbe, dann ist diese oft _trennbar_, dann tritt das Präfix "ge-" im Partizip2 _zwischen_ die betonte Vorsilbe und den Verbstamm:

*an*rufen - *an*_ge_rufen
*zu*schließen - *zu*_ge_schlossen usw.


Es gibt daneben auch wiederum Verben, die mit zwei Vorsilben zusammengesetzt werden, davon ist die erste aber normalerweise betont, die zweite unbetont. Das Verb ist dann ein trennbares: die betonte Silbe wird in den einfachen Zeitformen abgetrennt, die unbetonte bleibt beim Stamm. Das "ge-" fällt wegen der unbetonten Vorsilbe im Partizip2 auch hier aus:

*ein*_be_ziehen - *ein*_be_zogen.




Wenn Verben mit Verhältniswörtern wie z.B. "über-", "um-", "unter-" oder "durch-" zusammengesetzt werden, dann kann es oft zwei Bedeutungen haben - und zwar normalerweise eine
a) "wirkliche" (dann ist die Vorsilbe betont und trennbar) und eine
b) "übertragene" (dann ist die Vorsilbe unbetont und untrennbar).

Im Falle a) tritt dann nach allen Regeln der Kunst (s.o.) das "ge-" zwischen die Vorsilbe und den Stamm, im Fall b) fällt es aus;

es macht daher einen Unterschied, ob ich einen Polizisten *um*fahre, oder ob ich ihn um*fah*re.
Beim ersten Beispiel würde mich meine Aktion ins Gefängnis bringen, beim zweiten Beispiel wird sich der Polizist vielleicht sogar noch bei mir bedanken...

Im Perfekt heißt der erste Satz "Ich habe den Polizisten umgefahren" und der zweite "Ich habe den Polizisten umfahren".




Kurz und gut:
Ja - es liegt zunächsteinmal an der Betonung! 


Ich weiß leider nicht mehr ganz genau, wie es im Niederländischen aussieht (v.a. in besonderen Fällen), aber wie optimistique schon sagte, die Bildungen sind generell ähnlich.

Nur auf einen generellen Unterschied möchte ich verweisen:
Die auf die aus dem Französischen kommende, *betonte* Nachsilbe "_-ieren_" gebildeten Verben verhalten sich im Deutschen und Niederländischen anders:

Im Deutschen fällt bei allen diesen Verben die Vorsilbe "ge-" aus
(Ich habe telefoniert, studiert, probiert, markiert, etc.)
während sie im Niederländischen gesetzt wird:
(Ik heb getelefoneerd, gestudeerd, geprobeerd, gemarkeerd, etc.)


Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## MrMagoo

optimistique said:
			
		

> Trotzdem hast du eine interessante Bemerkung gemacht, über die zwei unbetonte Präfixe neben einander. Meinst du dass in das untrennbare "übersetzen" ursprunglich auch einen -ge- gehoere, aber dass es, weil es nicht klingt, weggelassen sei?


 
Das kann ich leider auch nicht beantworten.
Das "ge-" war beim Partizip2 im Althochdeutschen allerdings wohl schon recht fest - und es hat sich wohl auch schon die Tendenz herausgebildet, dieses "ge-", wenn es mit einer anderen, unbetonten Vorsilbe zusammenstand, ausfallen zu lassen bzw. gar nicht erst zu setzen (also _ob_ diese Verben _ursprünglich_ auch alle ein "ge-" hatten, weiß ich nicht.




> Hat das Englisch nicht auch je ein "ge-" gehat?


 
Ja, das hat es. Es ist nach altenglischer Zeit zu "ye-" oder "y-" abgeschwächt worden und letztendlich ganz ausgefallen.

In Shakespearetexten findet man sicher noch einige solcher Formen, im Neuenglischen dürften sie allerdings alle verschwunden sein; ich kann mich jedenfalls gerade an keinen Fall erinnern...

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## optimistique

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Wenn Verben mit Verhältniswörtern wie z.B. "über-", "um-", "unter-" oder "durch-" zusammengesetzt werden, dann kann es oft zwei Bedeutungen haben - und zwar normalerweise eine
> a) "wirkliche" (dann ist die Vorsilbe betont und trennbar) und eine
> b) "übertragene" (dann ist die Vorsilbe unbetont und untrennbar).
> 
> Im Falle a) tritt dann nach allen Regeln der Kunst (s.o.) das "ge-" zwischen die Vorsilbe und den Stamm, im Fall b) fällt es aus;
> 
> es macht daher einen Unterschied, ob ich einen Polizisten *um*fahre, oder ob ich ihn um*fah*re.
> Beim ersten Beispiel würde mich meine Aktion ins Gefängnis bringen, beim zweiten Beispiel wird sich der Polizist vielleicht sogar noch bei mir bedanken...
> 
> Im Perfekt heißt der erste Satz "Ich habe den Polizisten umgefahren" und der zweite "Ich habe den Polizisten umfahren".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurz und gut:
> Ja - es liegt zunächsteinmal an der Betonung!
> 
> 
> Ich weiß leider nicht mehr ganz genau, wie es im Niederländischen aussieht (v.a. in besonderen Fällen), aber wie optimistique schon sagte, die Bildungen sind generell ähnlich.
> 
> Nur auf einen generellen Unterschied möchte ich verweisen:
> Die auf die aus dem Französischen kommende, *betonte* Nachsilbe "_-ieren_" gebildeten Verben verhalten sich im Deutschen und Niederländischen anders:
> 
> Im Deutschen fällt bei allen diesen Verben die Vorsilbe "ge-" aus
> (Ich habe telefoniert, studiert, probiert, markiert, etc.)
> während sie im Niederländischen gesetzt wird:
> (Ik heb getelefoneerd, gestudeerd, geprobeerd, gemarkeerd, etc.)
> 
> 
> Gruß
> -MrMagoo



Wow, sehr vielen dank für deine ausführliche Erklärung! Du weisst wirklich viel! Es ist sehr interessant einmal zu lesen wie die ganze Geschichte ist (auch bei Jana).
Die "wirkliche" und figürliche Bezeichnisse haben da also doch etwas mit zu tun. Ich werde für michselben mal nachgehen ob das auch in den meisten Fällen so ist im Niederländischen. Ich habe mich da noch nie aufmerksam auf gemacht. 

Und du hast Recht: im Deutschen kriegen die -ieren-Verben kein ge- und im Niederländischen die auf -eren schon. Im Uebrigen ist es voellig dasselbe. Nur mit 'zu/te' gibt es einen kleinen Unterschied: 

Er versucht den Mann umzufahren.

neben

Hij probeert de man omver te rijden.


----------



## Brioche

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Ja, das hat es. Es ist nach altenglischer Zeit zu "ye-" oder "y-" abgeschwächt worden und letztendlich ganz ausgefallen.
> 
> In Shakespearetexten findet man sicher noch einige solcher Formen, im Neuenglischen dürften sie allerdings alle verschwunden sein; ich kann mich jedenfalls gerade an keinen Fall erinnern...
> 
> Gruß
> -MrMagoo


 

There are a few remnants of y-, but they are archaic, and found only in old poetry - unless someone is being silly.

yclept = named, called
Milton: :L'Allegro: "But come, thou Goddess fair and free, In heaven yclept Euphrosyne

yclad  = clothed
Byron: Child Harold's Pilgrimage: "Spring yclad in grassy dye"

iwis = certainly (cf. gewiss)
Swinburne: The Mask of Queen Bersabe: "Iwis men shall spit at me".


----------



## optimistique

Hallo Jens und Jana,

Noch einmal über die unbetonte Silben: Ich musste heute morgen plötz dran denken, dass es im Niederländischen das Verb: 'zich van iets verge*wis*sen' gibt. Ich weiss nicht ob es es auch im Deutschen gibt. Es ist also untrennbar und hat doch ein 'ge' neben dem 'ver'. Auch hat man noch 'zich vereen*zel*vigen'/sich vereinselbigen. Diese sind aber wahrscheinlich die Ausnahmen die die Regel bestelligen.


----------



## gangsta

Ich bin so beigebracht worden, dass verben; die ein "ueber" Praefix nehmen, NICHT trennbar sind. Ausserdem habe ich gelernt, dass diese Verben nicht das "ge-" Form fuer die Vergangenheit nehmen.

Anhand ein paare Beispiele wird das vielleicht ein bisschen klarer:

"Ich habe das Buch von deutsch ins englisch ueber+setzt."
hingegen
"Das Blut wird ueber+GE+fuehrt"
"Der Feststoff ist in den anderen Zustand ueber+GE+gangen"

Ok also, WANN benutzt man die "ge" Form, und wann nicht??

"Ich UEBERSETZTE das Buch von deutsch ins Englisch"
"Der Stoff GEHT in den fluessigen Zustand UEBER."

Checke ich auch nicht. Wie laeuft das ganze?


----------



## Jana337

> Ich bin so beigebracht worden,


English translated literally. 
Deutsch: Mir wurde beigebracht.


> dass verben; die ein "ueber" Praefix nehmen, NICHT trennbar sind.


Falsch. 

Ich führe diesen Faden mit einem älteren zusammen, wo Du es alles nachlesen kannst.


----------



## Sidjanga

Brioche said:


> ...
> yclept = named, called
> Milton: :L'Allegro: "But come, thou Goddess fair and free, In heaven yclept Euphrosyne
> 
> yclad  = clothed
> Byron: Child Harold's Pilgrimage: "Spring yclad in grassy dye"
> 
> iwis = certainly (cf. gewiss)
> Swinburne: The Mask of Queen Bersabe: "Iwis men shall spit at me".


Very interesting indeed. Thanks for commenting on this.
____________________

Und zum Thema _downloaden_ oder _runterladen_:

Da man ja beim Infinitiv _*down*loaden _(und nicht _down*loa*den_) sagt, finde ich es aufgrund dieser Betonung mehr als logisch, dass es im Partizip2 _*down*geloadet _heißt (wenn man schon ein englisches Verb eindeutscht (womit es sich ja auch bereits in guter Gesellschaft befindet), dann aber doch richtig [oder: _gscheid _]).

Trotzdem hört und liest man seltsamerweise häufig _ge*down*loadet_, was zumindest meiner Ansicht nach der sprachlichen Intuition eines jeden Muttersprachlers genau so sauer aufstoßen müsste wie (bei _*um*rennen_) _er hat mich ge*um*rannt_  oder ich habe die Datei _ge*runter*ladet_. 

Warum kommen einige (und nun wirklich nicht wenige) Zeitgenossen darauf, _gedownloadet _zu sagen?


----------



## Hutschi

Das liegt sicher daran, dass "download" kein deutsches Verb ist. Im Sprachgefühl ist deshalb nicht verankert, dass es trennbar ist und aus zwei Teilen besteht.
Es wird also dann "insgesamt" eingedeutscht. Solche Effekte gibt es auch bei anderen Beipielen, zum Beispiel bei "E-Mail". Wenn ich ein Verb bilden würde, wäre wohl "ge-e-mailt" ebenso seltsam wie "e-gemailt".

Ein ähnliches deutsches Verb wäre dann "langweilen" - "gelangweilt", nicht: "langgeweilt".

All diese Formen werden meist augenzwinkernd ("ich weiß ja, dass es falsch ist") verwendet.


----------



## Hutschi

gangsta said:


> Ich bin Mir ist es so beigebracht worden, dass *V*erben*,* die ein "über" Präfix nehmen, NICHT trennbar sind. Außerdem habe ich gelernt, dass diese Verben nicht das die "ge-" Form fuer die Vergangenheit nehmen.
> 
> In dieser Allgemeinheit ist es falsch.
> 
> Anhand ein paare  einiger Beispiele wird das vielleicht ein bisschen klarer:
> 
> "Ich habe das Buch von Deutsch ins/nach Englisch über+setzt."
> über*setz*en* - *translate - ich habe das Buch übersetzt.
> *üb*ersetzen - to cross (for example) a river. "Ich habe zwei Passagiere über den Fluss übergesetzt. Ich setzte über den Fluss. Ich setze gleich über."
> 
> hingegen
> "Das Blut wird *üb*er+GE+*führt*" (Hauptbetonung auf "*Üb*er", Nebenbetong auf "_*führt*_"
> "Der Verbrecher wird _*üb*_er*führt*. (proved guilty) ( Nebenbetonung auf "_*üb*_er", Hauptbetonung auf "*führt*")
> Aber: Der Verbrecher wird über die Straße geführt. ("Über" gehört zur Wortgruppe: über die Straße".
> 
> 
> "Der Feststoff ist in den anderen Zustand über+GE+gangen"
> "Man hat mich einfach *üb*er*gang*en." Man überging mich. (Nicht berücksichtigt.)
> 
> Ok also, WANN benutzt man die "ge" Form, und wann nicht??
> 
> "Ich ÜBERSETZTE das Buch von Deutsch ins Englisch".
> "Der Stoff GEHT in den flüssigen Zustand ÜBER."
> 
> Checke ich auch nicht. Wie läuft das ganze?


 
In vielen Fällen ist es kaum begreifbar und es kann regional umgangssprachlich manchmal sogar unterschiedlich verwendet werden (obwohl standardsprachlich die meisten Fälle geregelt sind).

Wenn die Hauptbetonung auf dem ersten Wort liegt, wird (in den Beispielen) die Form mit "ge" verwendet.

Das gilt aber nicht allgemein.

Ich *lang*weile dich. -> Ich habe dich ge*lang*weilt. 

Man muss wohl ein Gefühl entwickeln und gegebenenfalls Einzelfälle lernen.

In vielen Fällen kann man vermuten, dass die Wörter einzeln einen anderen Sinn ergeben, wenn sie zusammen bleiben. Bei "übersetzen" funktioniert das nur begrenzt mit den beiden Bedeutungen. Man muss dann schon die Bedeutung recht weit fassen. (Übersetzen in eine andere Sprache (Einzelbedeutung kaum erkennbar - Über den Fluss setzen, den Fluss übersetzen: einen Satz über den Fluss machen).


----------



## Sidjanga

Hutschi said:


> Das liegt sicher daran, dass "download" kein deutsches Verb ist. Im Sprachgefühl ist deshalb nicht verankert, dass es trennbar ist und aus zwei Teilen besteht.
> Es wird also dann "insgesamt" eingedeutscht. [...]


Ja, das ist es wohl, auch wenn es mir schwerfällt, mir vorzustellen, dass viele die direkte Analogie zwischen _runterladen_ und _downloaden_ nicht erkennen (wie ich so eben sehe, schreibt der Duden: _ich habe downgeloadet_)


> Ein ähnliches deutsches Verb wäre dann "langweilen" - "gelangweilt", nicht: "langgeweilt".


Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass _langweilen_ allein aufgrund der Betonung auf _lang_- direkt mit trennbaren Verben vergleichbar und daher als Ausnahme anzusehen ist.
Das Verb _langweilen_ scheint nicht als Zusammensetzung des (heute selten gebrauchten) Verbs _weilen_ mit _lang _entstanden zu sein, sondern als Ableitung des (zu dieser Zeit bereits gebräuchlichen) Substantivs _Lang(e)weile:_

"Lang[e]weile (17. Jh., zusammengerückt aus "lange Weile", dazu langweilen (18. Jh.) [...])" (Duden, Das Herkunftswörterbuch; 2006)


----------



## Hutschi

Das erhellt die Sache: In dem Fall ist "gedownloaded" vermutlich nicht aus dem Verb "downloaden" entstanden, sondern als Ableitung aus dem Substantiv "der Download" über die gleich aussehende aber anders entstandene Form "downloaden", oder gar über "das Downloaden". 
Siehe auch: http://www.macmillandictionary.com/med-magazine/August2006/41-New-Word.htm - In diesem englischen Bericht wird speziell auf die Unsicherheit der Bildung hingewiesen.

Wie wäre es bei "kraftmeiern"? Hier würde ich, ohne dass ich die Form kenne, "gekraftmeiert" bilden, nicht "kraftgemeiert". Analog entstand es wahrscheinlich aus dem Substantiv "der Kraftmeier" oder "die Kraftmeierei". Aber das ist nur eine Vermutung. 

Ich glaube, mich zu erinnern, dass es auch vom Zeitpunkt der Zusammensetzung in der Sprachgeschichte abhängen kann. Wenn ein Wort schon fest war, als die Formen mit "ge" gebildet wurden, wurde es wahrscheinlich nicht mehr getrennt. (Ich denke, ich habe mal so etwas gelesen.)


----------



## Sidjanga

Hutschi said:


> [...]
> Wie wäre es bei "kraftmeiern"? Hier würde ich, ohne dass ich die Form kenne, "gekraftmeiert" bilden, nicht "kraftgemeiert". Analog entstand es wahrscheinlich aus dem Substantiv "der Kraftmeier" oder "die Kraftmeierei". Aber das ist nur eine Vermutung.


Klingt plausibel, und hinsichtlich der Partizipbildung geht es mir persönlich genauso.





> Ich glaube, mich zu erinnern, dass es auch vom Zeitpunkt der Zusammensetzung in der Sprachgeschichte abhängen kann. Wenn ein Wort schon fest war, als die Formen mit "ge" gebildet wurden, wurde es wahrscheinlich nicht mehr getrennt. (Ich denke, ich habe mal so etwas gelesen.)


Auch dies klingt zumindest sehr plausibel, und schließt sich in gewisser Weise der (leider nur knappen) Notiz im Herkunftswörterbuch zu "langweilen" an.


 Hier noch einige ähnliche (vielleicht interessante) Beispiele:

  Wie oben gesagt, steht im Dudenband Rechtschreibung der _Beispielsatz ich habe downgeloadet._

  Der Wahrig "Fehlerfreies und gutes Deutsch", (2003), meint jedoch:

_"*downloaden*_
  [..] wird meist wie ein untrennbares Verb konjugiert [..]
Daneben kommt aber auch die Flexion nach dem Muster der trennbaren Verben vor. [..]

*forwarden*

[...] wird im Deutschen wie ein einfaches (nicht zusammengesetztes) Verb konjugiert:

_ich forwarde,_ [..] _Sie hat mir die Mail geforwardet._

[Braucht man dieses Wort tatsächlich? Warum sagt man nicht einfach "weiterleiten"??]

*updaten*
[..] überwiegt die Flexion nach dem Muster der trennbaren Verben. Der Grund dürfte die lautliche Übereinstimmung des englischen Bestandteils _up_ mit dem trennbaren deutschen Verbpräfix _ab_ sein: [?]
_ich date up,_ [..]
_Ich habe heute morgen alles upgedatet.

Daneben kommt aber auch die Flexion nach dem Muster der nicht trennbaren Verben vor [..]"_


----------



## ByteofKnowledge

Als englische Muttersprachler, warum spricht man eigentlich kein Deutsch mehr?

herunterladen
weiterleiten
usw?

Hier in den Staaten bekomme ich den Kanal Pro7Sat1Welt, und in bestimmten Sendungen gibt es kaum ein Satz ohne ein englisches Lehnwort. Furchtbar!


----------



## Hutschi

Das stimmt. Hier ging es aber nicht um schlechten Stil sondern um grammatische Formen. 

Oft entstehen die Übernahmen aus der englischen Sprache durch Verwendung von Originalsoftware. Wahrscheinlich ist es sowohl ein modisches als auch ein pragmatisches Problem. 

Und dabei gibt es sehr merkwürdige Erscheinungen bei der Übernahme in die deutsche Sprache. Einige Wörter gleichen sich dem grammatischen Muster an, andere nicht. 

Bei "Herunterladen" bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es ein Anglizismus in Form einer Lehnübersetzung ist oder ob es unabhängig gebildet wurde. 

Eine Ausnahme bildet die Sprache der Werbung. Hier scheint es völlig egal zu sein, ob man verstanden wird und welche Formen verwendet werden. Es scheint nur um den Klang zu gehen.

In unseren Beiträgen geht es hier vorrangig um die Betonung und den Kontrast von trennbaren und untrennbaren Verben. Ich denke, es ist richtig, dabei auch Lehnwörter zu betrachten.


----------



## Kfromthewired

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht ganz, warum es gelangweilt und nicht langgeweilt heißt.
Ebenso warum unterhalten und nicht untergehalten? Mein Freund lässt nicht locker und ich kann es nicht besser erklären, als dass es feststehende Begriffe sind...


----------



## berndf

_Langweilen_ ist eine spätneuhochdeutsche Ableitung von dem Substantiv _Langeweile_ und nicht von dem Verb _weilen_. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Formbildungsregeln für nicht trennbare Kompositverben hier anwendbar sind.

Es würde wenn dann _*geunterhalten_ und nicht _*untergehalten_ heißen. _Unterhalten_ ist nicht trennbar.


----------



## Hutschi

"Untergehalten" (umgangssprachlich) hat zugleich eine andere Bedeutung als in "Wir haben uns gut unterhalten" (Betonung auf zweitem Teil).
Das trennbare Verb heißt "unterhalten", mit Beispiel "den Arm unterhalten" (ähnlich zu "wollen wir die Arme einhenkeln?", beide Teile von "unterhalten" werden betont. Umgangssprachlich auch "Sie hat sich bei mir untergehalten". Es hat auch die Bedeutung "etwas unter etwas halten". Duden | unterhalten | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition
Hier ist die abgeleitete Form "untergehalten".

Siehe auch Diskussion in Unterhalten/Untergehalten

Vergleiche auch Quellen:
Duden | unterhalten | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft etwas/jemanden unterhalten/versorgen/betreiben
Duden | unterhalten | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition darunterhalten

Unterhalten und unterhalten sind zwei verschiedene Wörter, es sind in der Nennform Homonyme.


----------



## Kfromthewired

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Trotzdem die Frage: warum sind diese Verben untrennbar? Gibt es irgendeine Begründung dafür, außer dass es "halt so ist"?
Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste/Übersicht über trennbare, nicht trennbare und sich noch ganz anders verhaltende Verben?


----------



## Kajjo

Kfromthewired said:


> Gibt es irgendeine Begründung dafür, außer dass es "halt so ist"?


Wenn das Präfix betont wird, ist es trennbar, wenn es nicht betont wird, ist es nicht trennbar. Dies korreliert mit der Eigenschaft des Präfix, noch eine eigenständige, quasi wörtliche Bedeutung zu haben oder aber zu einem neuen Wort verschmolzen zu sein.

Für Sprachlernende kann die Regel hilfreich sein, aber letztlich musst du alle Vokabeln lernen, inkl. der Trennbarkeit und der Vergangenheitsformen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich stimme Kajjo zu, möchte nur zum letzten Teil der Frage ergänzen:

... und sich noch ganz anders verhaltende Verben?

Es gibt Verben, die aussehen wie trennbare Verben, wenn sie getrennt sind, in Wahrheit sind es aber einfache Verben mit einem Adverb oder Adjektiv.

Sie sieht gut. Sie wird *gut* *sehen*. Adverb + Verb
Vergleiche: Er bäckt Brot auf. Er wird Brot *aufbacken*. Trennbares Verb. Erste Silbe betont.

Wichtig ist diese Unterscheidung, wenn du das Wort im Wörterbuch suchst. Im zweiten Satz ist das Verb "aufbacken" und nicht "backen". Siehe auch Duden | aufbacken | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Wenn das Präfix betont wird, ist es trennbar, wenn es nicht betont wird, ist es nicht trennbar.


Das ist die Grundregel.


Kajjo said:


> aber letztlich musst du alle Vokabeln lernen


Ganz so schlimm ist es nicht,


Kfromthewired said:


> Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste/Übersicht über trennbare, nicht trennbare und sich noch ganz anders verhaltende Verben?


da gibt es schon feste Anhaltspunkte für die meisten Präfixe:


> *Untrennbar* sind Verben mit folgenden Präfixen (die nie betont sind!) :
> *be-, emp-, ent-, er-, ge-, miss-, ver-, zer-
> 
> Trennbar* sind  Verben mit folgenden Präfixen (die immer betont sind!):
> *ab-, an-, auf-, aus-, bei-, ein-, los-, mit-, nach-, her-, hin-, vor-, weg-, zu-, zurück-
> 
> Trennbar oder untrennbar *( mal betont mal unbetont: das muss man einfach - mit den verschiedenen Bedeutungen -  lernen - da hat Kajjo recht)
> Verben mit folgenden Präfixen können sowohl trennbar als auch untrennbar sein:
> *durch-, hinter-, über-, um-, unter-*
> Deutsche Grammatik: Trennbare/untrennbare Verben





berndf said:


> _Langweilen_ ist eine spätneuhochdeutsche Ableitung von dem Substantiv _Langeweile_ und nicht von dem Verb _weilen_.


Edit: Kurz gesagt: "lang" ist keines der allgemein  "üblichen" Präfixe
sondern
"lang" gehört in folgende Rubrik:


> Ferner treten auch Adjektive auf. Die abgeleiteten Verben sind in der Regel trennbar. - Das stimmt aber nicht (immer). Vergleiche _"langweilen, frohlocken ...." _(siehe #36)
> fest festnehmen Die Polizei nimmt ihn fest.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Dies korreliert mit der Eigenschaft des Präfix, noch eine eigenständige, quasi wörtliche Bedeutung zu haben oder aber zu einem neuen Wort verschmolzen zu sein


Dies betrifft diejenige  Präfixe, die keine eigenständige Bedeutung als Lexem mehr habe, wie_ ge-, be-, ver- _und _er_-. Dies sind i.d.R. sehr alte oder in Analogie zu diesen gebildete Verben.

Spannender sind Kompositverben, deren Präfixe noch als eigene Lexeme vorkommen können. In diesen Fällen kommt es wohl darauf an, ob die Aktionsart des Basisverbs noch erkennbar ist oder ob das Kompositverb eine eigenständige Aktionsform darstellt. Dies sieht man besonders gut bei gleichlautenden Verben mit unterschiedlichen Bedeutungen, die je nach Bedeutung trennbar oder nicht trennbar sein können. Z.B.:
_Er unterstellte ihm Verrat.
Er stellte sich unter._

Das hilft aber auch nicht immer. Nach dieser Erklärung solle _anlehnen_ trennbar sein, _ablehnen_ aber mich. Tatsächlich sind aber beide trennbar. Das kann man nun wieder durch die Regel formal heilen, die besagt, dass _an-_ und _ab- _immer trennbare Verben generieren (siehe Zitat in #28). Als Erklärung ist das natürlich aber wieder unbefriedigend.


Kajjo said:


> Für Sprachlernende kann die Regel hilfreich sein, aber letztlich musst du alle Vokabeln lernen, inkl. der Trennbarkeit und der Vergangenheitsformen.


Wenn ich die Frage richtig verstanden habe, geht es hier mehr um intellektuelle Neugier an den logischen Zusammenhängen als um praktische Probleme des Spacherwerbs.

Inhaltlich hast Du wohl recht, dass sich nicht jeder Aspekt dieser Frage logisch erklären lässt und dass an bestimmten Stellen "so ist es halt" als einzige Erklärung übrig bleibt. Aber einiges lässt sich schon erklären.


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> Kurz gesagt: "lang" ist kein Präfix.



_sich langlegen - ich lege mich lang_


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> _sich langlegen - ich lege mich lang_


 Siehe Edit #28


----------



## Hutschi

Bei einigen Wörtern hat es sich durch die Rechtschreibreform geändert. In alten Büchern (bis 1996) findet man noch "radfahren", das wurde mit "Auto fahren" vereinheitlicht und ist jetzt "Rad fahren". Dadurch ist es kein trennbares Verb mehr, sondern es sind zwei Wörter: ein Substantiv und ein Verb.

In der Regel sind die meisten Änderungen Vereinfachungen.

Beachte aber: Substantiv: das Radfahren

Edit: *leidtun (I added this one)*
Zu den schwierigen Wörtern gehört "leidtun". Zwischen 1996 und 2004/2006 wurde es zu "Leid tun", das hat sich aber nicht durchgesetzt, es gab viele Proteste, u.a. von mir.
Am Ende wurde es wieder zu
"Es tut mir *l*eid." (kleines l, zusammengesetztes trennbares Verb.)

Man sieht aber deutlich, dass es bei vielen Wörtern gar nicht so eindeutig ist, wenn man nach Intuition geht.

Man gewöhnt sich daran, dann erscheint es logisch.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Zu den schwierigen Wörtern gehört "leidtun".


Auch _rechthaben/ Recht haben. _Ihr Deutschen schreibt mir mal (wenn ich rechthabe/Recht habe) 'du hast recht' und mal 'du hast Recht'... Ich gestehe, dass ich  immer die *vor *der Reform übliche Schreibweise bevorzuge.


----------



## Hutschi

Hier sind zwei Schreibweisen korrekt, Recht haben und recht haben, Duden empfiehlt: _recht haben_. Es ist damit kein trennbares Verb mehr. Was auch immer die Rechtschreibkommission sich dabei gedacht haben mag.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> Auch _rechthaben/ Recht haben. _Ihr Deutschen schreibt mir mal (wenn ich rechthabe/Recht habe) 'du hast recht' und mal 'du hast Recht'... Ich gestehe, dass ich  immer die *vor *der Reform übliche Schreibweise bevorzuge.



Ich blicke da oft auch nicht mehr ganz durch, aber ich denke, _rechthaben_ war noch nie korrekt. Eine hilfreiche Website diesbezüglich ist korrekturen.de (=> Recht haben / recht haben).


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Eine hilfreiche Website diesbezüglich ist korrekturen.de


Wirklich gut, danke!
Aber nicht unfehlbar : "weissagen"  trennbar ? vs. Duden und DWDS = untrennbar



berndf said:


> _Langweilen_ ist eine spätneuhochdeutsche Ableitung von dem Substantiv _Langeweile_ und nicht von dem Verb _weilen_. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Formbildungsregeln für nicht trennbare Kompositverben hier anwendbar sind.


Hier steht es anders:
(2) *Zusammensetzungen aus Adjektiv + Verb*, zum Beispiel: _frohlocken (frohlockt, zu frohlocken),* langweilen*, liebäugeln, vollbringen, vollenden, weissagen_
(siehe auch Edit #28)
Das scheint mir auch logisch: etwas weilt/ dauert lange > dann langweilt man sich!


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Hier steht es anders:
> (2) *Zusammensetzungen aus Adjektiv + Verb*, zum Beispiel: _frohlocken (frohlockt, zu frohlocken),* langweilen*, liebäugeln, vollbringen, vollenden, weissagen_
> (siehe auch Edit #28)
> Das scheint mir auch logisch: etwas weilt/ dauert lange > dann langweilt man sich!


Wieso reden wir jetzt eigentlich dauernd über Rechtschreibung? Darum geht es doch bei der Frage überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, es liegt daran, dass Rechtschreibung heute noch eine Art Sprachfossilien enthält und darstellt. Sie ist eng mit Grammatik und Wortbildung verbunden. Die Rechtschreibreform lockerte die Bindung, aber sie ist zumindest teilweise noch da.

So werden bestimmte Zusammensetzungen als _ein untrennbares Wort_ betrachtet andere als _trennbares Wort_. Und bei einigen Begriffen ist die Trennung aufgehoben oder war nie vorhanden oder es sind in jedem Fall zwei Wörter. Oft gibt es Regeln. Diese stehen in Verbindung mit Bedeutung, Betonung und Rechtschreibung.
Manchmal ist es nicht festgelegt, oder die Rechtschreibung weist auf Bedeutungsnuancen hin.



optimistique said:


> Wirklich? Besteht diese Regel echt? Ist das Verb nicht trennbar weil die Betonung auf das erste Teil fällt? her*unter*laden statt herunter*laden?
> *
> Selber bin ich der Meinung dass 'herunterladen' sowieso figürlich ist. Man ladet doch nicht wirklich etwas herunter?



Vielleicht ist es figürlich, das aber im Sinne einer _Metapher_. In dem Fall werden die ursprüngliche Form und Betonung übernommen.
Ich lade es herunter und dann habe ich es bei mir unten, es steckt nicht mehr irgendwo da oben in den Wolken (Cloud).

Könnt Ihr dem zustimmen?

---
Edit: 
_*Ergänzung zur Betonungsregel:*_


Mit Betonung ist hier die Hauptbetonung gemeint.

_ü_ber*set*zen - auf dem "ü" kann eine Nebenbetonung liegen -> Ich übersetze das Buch. (untrennbar)
*ü*ber*set*zen Es gibt zwei Hauptbetonungen oder die Haubtbetonung liegt auf *ü*ber.
Ich setze mit der Fähre über. (trennbar)


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Wieso reden wir jetzt eigentlich dauernd über Rechtschreibung?


_Ich_ rede nicht über Rechtschreibung, sondern über trennbare oder untrennbare "Präfixe" - _darum_ geht es in der Anfrage von   Kfromthewired.

Und (beiläufig) über Etymologie - c'est toi qui a mis l'étymologie sur le tapis ....  ('_Langweilen_ ist eine spätneuhochdeutsche Ableitung von dem Substantiv _Langeweile_ und nicht von dem Verb _weilen_. Und: Spannender sind Kompositverben, deren Präfixe noch als eigene Lexeme vorkommen können. In diesen Fällen kommt es wohl darauf an, ob die Aktionsart des Basisverbs noch erkennbar ist oder ob das Kompositverb eine eigenständige Aktionsform darstellt.   - dixit berndf)


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> _Ich_ rede nicht über Rechtschreibung, sondern über trennbare oder untrennbare "Präfixe" - _darum_ geht es in der Anfrage von Kfromthewired.


Und warum argumentierst du dann mit einer Website, der es ausschließlich um Rechtschreibung und so'n Zeug geht und nicht um Etymologie oder Semantik oder sonst eine linguistische Disziplin?

Bei Kfromthewireds Anfrage und meiner Antwort ging es übrigens noch über trennbar oder nicht-trennbar, sondern darüber, wann bei nicht-trennbaren Verben das Partizip Perfekt mit _ge- _gebildet wird und wann nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Ich gestehe, dass ich immer die *vor *der Reform übliche Schreibweise bevorzuge.


Das geht mir auch so. Lange Zeit habe ich auch in diesem Forum versucht, mich immer an die etablierte Rechtschreibung ("alte Rechtschreibung") zu halten, aber inzwischen bin ich auch versaut worden und mische die Formen. Sehr unbefriedigend, zumal ich die Rechtschreibreform innerlich eigentlich immer noch als falsch und fehlgeleitet ablehne. Die "neue Rechtschreibung" ist oft willkürlich und keineswegs immer konsequenter oder begründeter.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Bei Kfromthewireds Anfrage und meiner Antwort ging es übrigens noch über trennbar oder nicht-trennbar, sondern darüber, wann bei nicht-trennbaren Verben das Partizip Perfekt mit _ge- _gebildet wird und wann nicht.


Das stimmt nicht ganz.


Kfromthewired said:


> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht ganz, warum es *ge*langweilt und nicht lang*ge*weilt heißt.


Diese Frage bedeutet nicht anderes als: ist "langweilen" trennbar oder nicht?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Das stimmt nicht ganz.
> 
> Diese Frage bedeutet nicht anderes als: ist "langweilen" trennbar oder nicht?


Es sind zwei unterschiedliche Fragen, die Kfromthewireds miteinander verbunden hat, was wahrscheinlich keine gute Idee war:

1. Warum heißt es nicht *_langeweilt_? Die Antwort ist einfach: Weil es sich um ein nicht-trennbares Verb handelt. Die zu erwartende Form wäre *_langweilt_. Darauf bin ich (zugegenerweise etwas sehr kondensiert) hier eingegangen:


berndf said:


> Es würde wenn dann _*geunterhalten_ und nicht _*untergehalten_ heißen. _Unterhalten_ ist nicht trennbar.



2. Warum heißt es _gelangweilt_ und nicht *_langweilt_, wie es bei einem nicht-trennbaten Verb zu erwarten wäre? Und darauf bin ich hier eingegangen:


berndf said:


> _Langweilen_ ist eine spätneuhochdeutsche Ableitung von dem Substantiv _Langeweile_ und nicht von dem Verb _weilen_. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Formbildungsregeln für nicht trennbare Kompositverben hier anwendbar sind.



Ich habe bei dieser kurzen Antwort wohl ein paar Argumentationsschritte ausgelassen, die ich nicht hätte auslassen sollen.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> 1. Warum heißt es nicht *_langeweilt_? Die Antwort ist einfach: Weil es sich um ein nicht-trennbares Verb handelt.
> 
> Die zu erwartende Form wäre *_langweilt_.


Nein, denn _langweilen_ wird auf der ersten Silbe betont!
Letztendlich hätte hier die schlichte Antwort

"Es muss *ge*langweilt heißen, weil "langweilen" nicht trennbar ist und auf der ersten Silbe betont wird."
genügt!

Kfromthewireds zweite Frage


Kfromthewired said:


> Trotzdem die Frage: warum sind diese Verben untrennbar? Gibt es irgendeine Begründung dafür


ist damit allerdings nicht beantwortet.

Da wird die Sache schwieriger:


> *§ 33   Substantive, Adjektive, Präpositionen oder Adverbien können mit* *Verben untrennbare Zusammensetzungen bilden. Man schreibt sie* *zusammen.*
> (2) Zusammensetzungen aus Adjektiv + Verb, zum Beispiel: _frohlocken_ _(frohlockt, zu frohlocken), langweilen, liebäugeln, vollbringen, vollenden,_ _weissagen_
> 
> *§ 34   Partikeln, Adjektive, Substantive oder Verben können als Verbzusatz* *mit Verben trennbare Zusammensetzungen bilden.*
> (2.1) Es kann zusammen- wie auch getrennt geschrieben werden, wenn  ein einfaches Adjektiv eine Eigenschaft als Resultat des Verbalvorgangs bezeichnet (sog. resultative Prädikative), zum Beispiel:  _blank putzen/blankputzen_, .....
> (2.2) Es wird zusammengeschrieben, wenn der adjektivische Bestandteil zusammen mit dem verbalen Bestandteil eine neue, idiomatisierte Gesamtbedeutung bildet, die nicht auf der Basis der Bedeutungen der
> einzelnen Teile bestimmt werden kann, zum Beispiel: _krankschreiben, ...._
> _Udo G. Klinger_



Edit: Ich weiß nicht, ob Deutschlernende sich über  diese Fälle den Kopf zerbrechen, oder sie  lieber auswendig lernen möchten.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob Kfromthewired sich über diese Fälle den Kopf zerbrechen, oder sie lieber auswendig lernen möchte


Darum geht's doch gar nicht. Sie ist eine Deutsch Muttersprachlerin und braucht keine Regeln und auch nichts auswendig zu lernen. Sie will wissen *warum* diese Partizipform gebraucht. Und zu antworten "weil es auf der ersten Silbe betont wird" erklärt gar nichts.


----------



## Hutschi

Ja.
Soweit ich sehe, ist "ge" bei trennbaren Verben in der Mitte, wenn es beim einfachen Verb vorangestellt wird, bei untrennbaren fehlt es.

entzweigehen - entzweigegangen
entgehen - entgangen

gehen - gegangen

Bei trennbaren Verben entspricht die Konjugationsform anscheinend der einfachen Form des Verbes ohne Vorsilbe und der trennbare Teil wird entweder vorangestellt oder ganz nach hinten verschoben.

locken gelockt - hervorgelockt (trennbar) - gefrohlockt (untrennbar)



> *Untrennbar* sind Verben mit folgenden Präfixen (die nie betont sind!) :
> *be-, emp-, ent-, er-, ge-, miss-, ver-, zer-*


Hier "ersetzt" die Vorsilbe (fast) immer das "ge", außer, "ge" ist schon in einer Zusammensetzung vorhanden:
missgelaunt (hier scheint aber das Verb "launen", bzw. "gelaunen" gar nicht mehr zu existieren, wenn es denn existiert hat.

Beim sehr ähnlichen Wort "empfinden" folgt "empfunden" und missempfinden - missempfunden - ohne "ge"

Meist gibt es Ausnahmen, ich finde aber im Moment keine.

Weiter oben schrieb Bernd:



> Warum heißt es _gelangweilt_ und nicht *_langweilt_, wie es bei einem nicht-trennbaten Verb zu erwarten wäre? Und darauf bin ich hier eingegangen:
> ↑
> _Langweilen_ ist eine spätneuhochdeutsche Ableitung von dem Substantiv _Langeweile_ und nicht von dem Verb _weilen_. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Formbildungsregeln für nicht trennbare Kompositverben hier anwendbar sind.


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> Bei trennbaren Verben entspricht die Konjugationsform anscheinend der einfachen Form des Verbes ohne Vorsilbe und der trennbare Teil wird entweder vorangestellt oder ganz nach hinten verschoben.
> 
> locken gelockt - hervorgelockt (trennbar) - gefrohlockt (untrennbar)



Laut Duden heißt das Partizip II "frohlockt" (ohne _ge-_).


----------



## Hutschi

Dann ist mein Inneres Wörterbuch falsch. Ich hätte nachschauen sollen.
Übrigens gibt es diese Form auch hier: frohlocken - Definition und Synonyme von frohlocken im Wörterbuch Deutsch
Es ist also nicht einfach ein Tippfehler.


----------



## bearded

Interessant finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang das Verb _anerkennen. _Bei Hauptsätzen existiert sowohl die Form _ich erkenne an _(heute normal) wie auch _ich anerkenne _(etwas veraltet) - vermutlich aufgrund des unüblichen Vorhandenseins von zwei Präfixen (an+er)... ich anerkenne vs erkenne an.
Dass 'an' sich wie eine untrennbare Partikel benimmt/benehmen kann, ist eine absolute Ausnahme.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Soweit ich sehe, ist "ge" bei trennbaren Verben in der Mitte, wenn es beim einfachen Verb vorangestellt wird, bei untrennbaren fehlt es.


Nur wenn die erste Silbe unbetont ist!

Das haben wir doch schon am Beispiel von "*ge*langweilt*" gesehen. Dasselbe gilt für _"liebäugeln*" → hat *ge*liebäugelt_

Bei "vollbringen*" dagegen (auf der 2. Silbe betont) fehlt es. → hat vollbracht

*Alles keine _"einfachen"_ Verben aber untrennbar! (cf.: #44)


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Dass 'an' sich wie eine untrennbare Partikel benimmt/benehmen kann, ist eine absolute Ausnahme.


Die Frage ist ja auch, warum _zuerkennen_ und _aberkennen_ sich nicht so verhalten. Ein weiteres Beispiel ist übrigens _auferstehen_, das Duden.de sogar in seiner nicht-trennbaren Variante zuerst nennt, während es nicht-trennbares _anerkennen_ als regional einordnet und an zweiter Stelle nennt.

Meines Erachtens kommen beide nicht-trennbaren Varianten, sowohl die von _anerkennen _als auch die von _auferstehen _aus fachsprachlichen Kreisen, interessanterweise aus solchen Kreisen, die für ihr Wortgeklingel und -geschwurbel ("viel Blabla um nichts") bekannt sind: Jura, Politik, Diplomatie und Theologie. Man sollte sich an deren Sprachgebrauch kein Vorbild nehmen.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Dass 'an' sich wie eine untrennbare Partikel benimmt/benehmen kann, ist eine absolute Ausnahme.


Nicht ganz so absolut: _ver_-*an*-lassen er veranlasst _ver_anlasst 
siehe hier:


> Verben mit zwei trennbaren Präfixen
> 
> Präfixkombination: trennbar + nicht trennbar
> 2. ab-_be_-stellen er bestellt ab  ab_be_stellt
> an-er-kennen er erkennt an anerkannt
> 
> Präfixkombination: nicht  trennbar + trennbar
> 3. _be_-ein-drucken er beeindruckt _be_eindruckt
> _ver_-*an*-lassen er veranlasst  _ver_anlasst


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> Nicht ganz so absolut: _ver_-*an*-lassen er veranlasst _ver_anlasst
> siehe hier:


Anders als bei _anerkennen _und _auferstehen_, zwei deverbalen Verbalableitungen (also Verben, die von anderen Verben abgeleitet sind) handelt es sich bei _veranlassen_, _beantragen _und _verabreden _aber um desubstantivische Verbalableitungen, zurückgehend auf die Substantive _Anlass_, _Antrag _und _Abrede_.


----------



## bearded

Ich hätte schreiben sollen ''...eine absolute Ausnahme, _was das anfängliche 'an' betrifft''. _Auch laut JCKs Link dürfte eben nur die Form _er erkennt an _,und nicht _er anerkennt _existieren.
Es überrascht mich ein wenig, dass G.Back auch Jura als bla-bla-Fach einordnet (aber dieses Thema würde ja einen getrennten Faden erfordern).


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Anders als bei _anerkennen _und _auferstehen_, zwei deverbalen Verbalableitungen (also Verben, die von anderen Verben abgeleitet sind) handelt es sich bei _veranlassen_, _beantragen _und _verabreden _aber um desubstantivische Verbalableitungen


Ob von Verben oder von Nomen abgeleitet, es gilt die Regel:



> Präfixkombination: nicht  trennbar + trennbar
> wenn das erste Präfix nicht trennbar ist, wird nichts abgetrennt
> 3. _be_-ein-drucken er beeindruckt _be_eindruckt





> _Kombination nicht trennbar + trennbar = nicht trennbar_
> beauf-, beab-, beein-, benach-, bevor-, verab-, veran-, veraus-, verein-, verun–
> Liste: trennbare und nicht trennbare Präfixe


----------

